# Cypripedium Hank Small



## Hakone (Apr 15, 2008)

today


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 15, 2008)

:clap::clap:Looking forward to seeing it open!!!


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 16, 2008)

goldenrose said:


> :clap::clap:Looking forward to seeing it open!!!



Yeap!!!!!! ME, too...


----------



## NYEric (Apr 16, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Hakone (Apr 27, 2008)




----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Apr 28, 2008)

coming along nicely

Craig


----------



## Hakone (May 1, 2008)




----------



## Hakone (May 1, 2008)




----------



## fundulopanchax (May 1, 2008)

Very nice!

Ron


----------



## SlipperFan (May 1, 2008)

Cool!


----------



## biothanasis (May 2, 2008)

Lovely...


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 2, 2008)

Very pretty, but why do you hide your lovely face?


----------



## Hakone (Apr 17, 2009)

blooming now 2009


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 17, 2009)

Cool Hakone. Keep those pics coming


----------

